# Rabbit beds



## irishlops (Aug 20, 2011)

As winter will be coming in the next few months my mum started thinking of Eyore.
His sister died a few weeks ago and now during winter he has no one to keep warm and sleep beside in the hutch outside.
I would provide alot of hay of course during winter but my mum likes the idea of a small bed, similar to the igloos you see for cats/dogs so it feels like a safe shelter for the rabbit.
Normally he just gets hay to sleep on, whould he rip up the bed, what is safe material and any other tips would be very welcome.
Thanks in advance.


----------



## Ashley B (Aug 20, 2011)

You can usually find a pet house in a pet-store or at walmart. I got a little house at walmart. What I use in the winter is white fluff. you buy it at a pet-store (or walmart) and its safe for rabbits. Its kinda like cotton but is fluffier and easily breaks part to make a bed.


----------



## plasticbunny (Aug 20, 2011)

Some rabbits will dig and eat up a bed, some won't. The safest bet is a fleece blanket because it isn't stringy so even if he does munch it a bit, it won't cause a blockage. And the sturdiest/cheapest option for a hideaway is finding a used hard-shell pet carrier in your local classifieds or thrift store and removing the door. Gus loves his, because it's roomy but secure, and I love it because it's easy to clean. I got it at a thrift store for $2.


----------



## Maple Front Rabbitry (Aug 20, 2011)

I'd recomend just building one out of wood, that way he can chew it and use it as a hide away


----------



## irishlops (Aug 22, 2011)

Thanks for advice. He has a large bed compartment in the hutch outside but I like the idea of getting a smaller wooden box and placing it inside. I just hate the idea he would feel so lonely and cold. The pet carrier case converted might actually work. During bad storms or snow I bring him inside to a certain room to keep warm and safe. Placing a converted vet case with a blanket or hay in the corner of the room would make a nice retreat. Thanks again


----------



## Bunnylova4eva (Aug 23, 2011)

Ok, so I've had 5 outdoor bunnies-sooo I've got lots of outside bunny advice. 

Soo, we put a light bulb in the wooden side of their hutch. It warms up to add extra heat. Not a heat light, just a normal light bulb that will add a bit of extra heat. We turn it on when its most bitter cold. We just drill a hole on the back of the hutch to put the light fixture through ahd attach it. It has worked well for our buns.

Also, how could does it get there? If its extremely cold and you bring bunny in the house, its not a good idea. I borought mine in in the middle of the winter last year because I felt she was sick, and she just got worse because of the huge temperature change. I even open the window and covered the hearing vent, but that wasn't enough.

We fill the wooden part of their hutches really full and they burrow in it. 

For a bed, I'd try some sort of doggie bed (Like for a small dog like a chihuahua.) I bought my bunny a sweater but then never actually left it on her outside. 

I also put several blankets over their cage and then put a tarp over that. Under that is plastic we bought from a roll and stapled it like flaps that we leave down over all the wire sides in the winter.


----------

